# luscious lime cheescake



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

7" loose bottom cake tin or pie dish
300g packet of ginger biscuits
100g butter
250g tub of mascapone cheese
250g tub of ricotta cheese
2 limes
50g icing sugar

melt the butter in a pan or microwave.
crush the biscuits either in a food processor or place in a bag and bash with a rolling pin.
add the butter to the biscuits,mix well and press into the base of the tin.
place in the fridge to cool.
put both tubs of cheese in a bowl and add the grated zest and the juice of the limes.
add the icing sugar and mix well.
spoon the cheese mixture over the cooled base and return to the fridge for 3hrs.
when set,remove from tin and serve.
MMmmmm scrummy!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This sounds devine, I must give it a try. One question, by ginger biscuits you mean what?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> This sounds devine, I must give it a try. One question, by ginger biscuits you mean what?


hey hairazor,we call it ginger nut biscuits,(mcvities) hope this helps hairazor!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor, the ginger biscuits might be the English equivalent of American graham crackers


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Ginger nut biscuits or ginger snaps.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This was a taste treat. The crust is great. Don't scirmp on the lime.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

glad you enjoyed it hairazor


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

biscuits are translated as cookies.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The simplest of things create issues with language LOL - yes biscuits are cookies.


----------

